# Bose Smart Speaker 500 and Google Nest wifi



## JustFiona (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, 

I hope this is the right place to post this. I have Google Nest wifi throughout my home. I just bought the Bose 500 Smart Speaker, which I love, but I cannot connect it to either of the two networks ("Friends" or "Family") on my Google network. The speaker will connect to the main network (Cogeco), but I'm unable to use it with my Google Home app if it's on a different network. This is important to me. 

Bose has tried troubleshooting with me, but now says it's a Google issue. 

Anyone out there with a wifi Bose speaker and Google Nest who has been able to figure this out? I've spent hours with Bose tech support to get nowhere. 

Thank you!


----------

